# I'm not too thrilled about what ds wants most of all for christmas



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

I know it's SUPER early, but ds has already been talking about christmas for months! I don't know if he remembers from last year, or what triggered his memory, but christmas has been a big topic of conversation around here.

Ds wants this truck desperately. He first spotted it at the toy store about 6 months ago and has been in love since. The thing is, I hate it. It's outrageously expensive, huge, and entirely plastic.

We've always approached the Santa thing as "a wonderful and fun story to tell and game to play around christmas time." However, this year, ds insists "No! Santa is really going to come to my house and bring me a red cement mixer!"

You see my dilema? I really think ds will be absolutely crushed if he doesn't get this truck come christmas morning. I've tried showing ds some really cool wooden cement mixers on etsy, but he's not interested. I know there is a lot of time between now and christmas and his interests/wants could change entirely, but he's been in love with this thing for 6 months now...I just can't see it happening.

What would you do?


----------



## Mama2Jesse (Jan 5, 2009)

Honestly, I'd get the truck, assuming the money isn't the issue. I'm bendable on things like that, though.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

How old is he? It's a tough dilemma. Last year, DD--then 3--wanted a "Hannah Montana Hair Style" which as best as I could figure it out, was a hair styling beauty parlor set up plastic gigantic thing. I felt guilty not buying it since she's not really very acquisitive, but I really just COULDN'T DO IT.

She still had a great Christmas!

However, she does still talk about it wistfully every once in a while and then I feel bad.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

That is a gorgeous cement mixer! I would be hesitant only because of the price -- that's a lot to pay for a toy. It does seem like the kind of open-ended toy that a kid could play with a lot, though.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Would he be happy with a cheaper/smaller red plastic/metal cement mixer?

My DD has seemed to fixate on very specific things and it normally ends up that she's pretty happy with just something similar.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

I agree that it looks like a really cool truck-- but way too much $$, IMO. I'd look for something similar and cheaper, and not worry about it being wooden, etc.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oliver'sMom* 
What would you do?

I'd get the truck for him. I wouldn't tell him it was from Santa though, and it would likely be his only gift.

IME, Bruder makes quality toys. We have a dump truck we got when my daughter was not quite 2 and it has held up to all kinds of abuse particularly from my one year old son.


----------



## Asparagus78 (Aug 14, 2009)

If money is not the issue (I know I wouldn't be able to afford it...), do it! And I only say that because DS (3 y-o) got a similar Bruder truck last summer (gift from his uncle) and he still plays with it almost everyday, and the darn thing is virtually indestructible.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

He'll be 3 in February.

It really is a pretty truck. The price is what hits me hardest. I have seen it for around 45 bucks on amazon though...still a lot, but not quite as bad. If I did get it, that would probably be his only present...plus his stocking. I'm totally cool with that...quality over quantity. Hmmmm, I guess I'm answering this myself









Still, I'm open for suggestions!


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I feel for you. DS is set on getting this for Christmas:

http://superwhy.tystoybox.com/ttp/Su...id/131019.html

I'm pretty sure he has no idea what it even does--just that it looks just like the Why Writer Super Why uses. He saw it in a toy store when we were shopping for a friend. In our case it's not particularly expensive, so I'm going to honor his wishes and just get the darn thing--if he still remembers in a month or so. But he's remembered so far and he has a notoriously good memory, so I'm not holding out much hope.

I tend to err on the side going with the child's wishes, assuming that you would spend that much on something else instead. If that's outside of the budget you have for Christmas, then I would get something similar, but cheaper.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

It is expensive! But, Ohmygosh.. even I want that truck. It's so pretty!

I don't even like trucks.

ETA... i'd totally get that for him. And, maybe some colored blocks to go with it... and probably even some "guys" to go with that.

That is a pretty nice truck, and it has that magical look. It reminds me of the rides at old carnivals... all colorful and shiny. It would make him so happy.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I think the truck looks awesome. I wouldn't want a wooden one instead, either.

I would get him the truck and remember that his dreams and wishes won't always line up with yours, and his individuality is okay. Let him be who he is, and indulge in a little wish fulfillment on Christmas.

I don't think $67 is too much to pay. I guess perhaps we overspend, but roughly $100 per child is normal Christmas budget in our house. We save up over time for spending money for the kids' gifts, and we purchase gifts for other people throughout the year to spread the cost and save money.

I don't think $67 is too much to spend on my husband for Christmas, so I don't feel it's excessive for a child, either. Everyone likes to have fun and be a little spoiled/dream a little once a year!


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

I would get it, too. They are only kids once and sometimes the things that seem unimportant to us are things that they remember forever. I'm a little sentimental like that, though. I don't get my kids everything they want by ANY means but when they really love something and keep talking about it for months on end, I usually assume it is important to them. Sometimes I want something kind of weird and I don't want someone telling me that I should want something else instead.


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

I say get it. I too prefer wooden toys. But if he picked it out and his heart is set on it, I think it's fine to go off course and get something plastic. If he is into it that much, it will probably be played with a lot - probably more than the lovely wooden truck you or I would pick! I have always felt that it is more fun to get one really special thing than a couple of of things that I am not as into.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

We have a TON of Bruder trucks and I LOVE them.

Yes, they're plastic. But they are VERY realistic. They are among the favorite toys for all the kids who come to our house. Our ds is a detail guy. Details MATTER. (Seriously, whether the garbage truck lifts the garbage on the side or the back was a HUGE deal to him!) Wood trucks just weren't realistic enough for him. The Bruder trucks are.

Other reasons I love the Bruder trucks:
1. They're made in Germany, so they're safe plastic.
2. They're durable. Really, really strong. As in my kids sat on them, used them for steps, decided to see what would happen when they were sent down the steps (and onto the slate floor), etc.
3. You can replace the parts. (Active Toys has a really nice parts department.)

I got most of our Bruder stuff on Ebay. The price was much better, and I figured I was doing my part for the environment by recycling a toy that another child was done playing with.

Look at that - a very similar garbage truck on Ebay for $25 plus shipping.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Except for the price, that truck is AWESOME and I'd get it. But it is a lot of money. I'd probably get it anyway, personally. We usually get two or three gifts, and I'd just downgrade whatever else were were going to get so more money could be allocated to that, if he wants it so badly. Either that or put a bug in a grandparent's ear.


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

I'd get it in a heartbeat. It might be plastic but I think there is a place in this world for plastic in moderation. That is a beautiful toy!


----------



## RoadBuddy (May 19, 2005)

If I could afford it, I'd get it.

It seems like a good toy to me. Yeah, it's Plastic, but also realistic, open ended, and as far as I can tell no batteries. And if it's not made in China, all the better. Could be a lot worse.

If it's just too much $$, then maybe there's something similar. If it's all I could afford, but I could afford it, I'd talk to him about how it would be his only gift, no other toys. Make sure he understands that and isn't jealous if another kid gets many cheaper toys.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy Cow! My boys would LOVE that truck!

Have you seen the size of it? http://sababygifts.com/Bruder/Boy_with_trucks.jpg

ETA: Of course you have - that's why you said it's huge. My bad. But for others - check this out. This thing is gigantic!

I'd pay $40 for that - and the ebay one's a steal! Maybe I'll beat you to it.









Kidding. I wouldn't do that....unless you really don't want it.

I agree - who cares if it's plastic? I've noticed that my kids prefer plastic and the realism plastic gives....wood...not much at all. Sure, *I* prefer wood. But my kids aren't me.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I'd get him the truck. I would much rather buy something huge, plastic, and expensive than have my little boy be disappointed on Christmas morning.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

OMG, I didn't realize it was so big!

I think I want one myself, now.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

that os an awesome truck and seriously at the ebay price how can you not. And there is not way a wooden one would veen compare. not even close.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh my gracious!

Those are huge!

My dd wasn't into trucks so I am not at all hip to these. They look pretty nice but huge! Wow!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd buy it.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with the rest who say to go ahead and get it. He will love it to pieces (hopefully not literally). Like you said, there's still quite a bit of time between now and Christmas (though it is almost the middle of Oct. already!







) and you can take your time shopping around the different websites and finding the best deal. You can plug that particular model or brand into Google and it'll pop up with a bunch of different sites that offer it for sale.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

OMG that thing is HUGE! And awesome. I would so get it, wrap a big red bow on it and sit there with my camera waiting for the happy face!!!!


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

I would get it.

We have the Bruder garbage truck, paid a pot load for it and it has been worth every penny. The boys play with it all the time and it is very durable. Our 2 year old rides it like a ride on toy (right on top of the sticker that says not to let children ride it lol).

We also bought the same truck for the boys' nursery school and the teachers report that it is one of the more popular toys they have.

I wish we could have more Bruder trucks but we have a very small house and as you know, they're huge!

Martha


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I used to be about all wooden toys until DS was about 2.5 yrs old and PISSED off that they weren't realistic. If they can't do what a "real" one can do and don't work the same he won't play with them.

We're actually getting him that cement mixer for a reward. He won't poop in the potty at all even though he's been pee trained for over a year. So he has a BIG cement mixer chart and when he gets 6 stickers he gets the truck. I found it for 45.00 on amazon.

If trucks are something your sons going to totally be into, you're probably going to have to give in on the plastic. And like pp have said, Bruder makes AWESOME toys.

My biggest compromise was WOW trucks. They're made in China AND plastic. But we have 5 or 6 of them and we've had them for 2 years and they are indestructible. Whether beaten with a skate board, pushed off slides, thrown off play structures, they're all still in perfect condition.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! THAT THING IS HUGE! stupid me opened it when ds was looking...lucky he's 3 and won't remember....I couldn't spend the $...but dh would LOL


----------



## SilvanaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

Coming from a girl who LOVED hotwheels toys and model cars and trucks when I was kid, I love this toy and would seriously get it in an instant. It looks well made, durable and I think it will end up being a favorite for years. I still have my hotwheels collection 20 years later (I'm 26). Also, while we are on the plastic subject, I have a model horse collection that is plastic and very realistic from when I was little as well. There's no way it could be the same if it were made out of anything different. I took great care of it when I was a kid and I can't wait until my kids are old enough so I can pass it down. My grandparents and I made a beautiful wooden stable for the whole lot and we painted it all up. It took us 2 days and it was such a good memory. Honestly one of my all time favorite toys. Some plastic toys are worth it IMO. So I say get it for him and feel good about your decision







Maybe down the road you can help him 'build' a wooden ramp or garage for it outside or something.


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

DS has his heart set on the red Bruder garbage truck. It is absolutely enormous (saw it Monday at a local store), but just totally cool, and does not make obnoxious noises like the equivelant Tonka trucks. It seemed really well made, and DS seems more excited about the manual controls than he was about the buttons you push to make the Tonka trucks make noise. So come Christmas morning, we will have one very happy little boy with one very big truck.


----------



## sunshadow (May 17, 2009)

I'd say get it. I don't like plastic toys either, but if he really loves it that much he will be so thrilled that he probably wouldn't mind getting fewer things as long as he got that. I still wish I had gotten an easy bake oven. heh.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd never heard of Bruder before but my kids have seen them now and each want one.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Ohmygosh, I WANT IT!!! I would have a hard time sharing it with DS!!

I think I found one of his Christmas presents. They have an excavator???!!! He would die!

I agree that it's super expensive, but it sounds like it's high quality.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oliver'sMom* 
He'll be 3 in February.

It really is a pretty truck. The price is what hits me hardest. I have seen it for around 45 bucks on amazon though...still a lot, but not quite as bad. If I did get it, that would probably be his only present...plus his stocking. I'm totally cool with that...quality over quantity. Hmmmm, I guess I'm answering this myself









Still, I'm open for suggestions!


Ha!! My ds wants the exact same one







It has been on his wishlist for about 2 years. They have it at a nearby toy store and I have never been willing to fork out for the $90 price tag. It seems like a VERY nice, quality truck though!! I was just going to suggest you watch it on Amazon because I have seen it for some fantastic sale prices there. Santa is bringing my ds his first Bruder truck this year from Amazon. I considered the cement mixer but went with this one instead:

http://www.amazon.com/Actros-low-loa...5561134&sr=8-6

But even though the cement truck is huge, plastic, and all that jazz, I bet it will make for that super magical Christmas morning. Last year he was 3 and we were able to get the one toy ds wanted with all his heart from Santa. And I am so glad we pulled it off because he came down the stairs that morning convinced with every fiber that his spaceship was going to be under the tree.

The reviews on the Bruder trucks are fantastic too and big trucks are one of those toys that have a ton of staying power, if your ds is into them. We just went to a rummage sale where an 11 year old boy was selling his entire Tonka collection (very extensive) and the mom said that hands down those trucks, though pricey, were the toys that got played with extensively over a SEVEN YEAR period. From age 3 to 10. That is a great lifespan for a toy, IMO.


----------



## jeteaa (Jan 23, 2007)

When I was about you sons age I asked Santa for a dirt bike. My Grandpa game me a small box with dirt in it with a small toy dirt bike. I remember being upset at the time.... Now as an adult, that is one of my best memories of my Grandpa who passed away when I was 12. So depending on your sense of humor, give him a small red cement truck and tell him Santa did not know what size he wanted.


----------



## plunky (Aug 23, 2008)

I clicked the thread thinking it was going to be Grand Theft Auto or a plastic machine gun. That truck looks like a great toy, I'd get it for my kid in an instant if she wanted it.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I just found my DS' dream gift for the holidays, but since I already have his big gift picked out I may wait till his birthday. I would get it if you can afford it, it looks like something that would be used a ton.


----------



## Pkutniewski (Sep 7, 2009)

I would get it for him. One plastic toy isn't going to hurt anything really.
I found it on amazon for 50.00 w/ free shipping BTW.








http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NYT1SU


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

THANK YOU for this thread! I know what my almost 4 year old is getting for his birthday next month! He LOVES, LOVES, LOVES cars and trucks and I know this will be totally up his ally.... given that we don't celebrate Christmas, I don't mind paying a bit more for his birthday present!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

we just saw a bunch of bruder stuff at our local toy store, and i'm pretty impressed with it all. it seems very well made and solid, and my ds absolutely LEVITATED with joy over the fire truck. yes, the price is crazy, but if you can do it, i think it's much better to get a kid one really nice toy that they really adore over a bunch of sort of nice stuff, or littler stuff that they don't love. i say go for it!


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd buy the truck. Even if that is his main present. Say you can only spend $100. I'd buy the truck and some smaller items that you would like for him to have.

I'd LOVE for DS to love his wooden toys. I really would. But they just aren't his favorite items. He'll sometimes play with his big wooden train, but not often. Even the colorful wooden items don't get the love.

Now, if you are an anti-plastic home and this really goes against what you would buy, then I would find the best wooden cement truck you can and just explain to him that Santa MAKES all his toys, hence wooden versus plastic.


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
We have a TON of Bruder trucks and I LOVE them.

Yes, they're plastic. But they are VERY realistic. They are among the favorite toys for all the kids who come to our house. Our ds is a detail guy. Details MATTER. (Seriously, whether the garbage truck lifts the garbage on the side or the back was a HUGE deal to him!) Wood trucks just weren't realistic enough for him. The Bruder trucks are.

Other reasons I love the Bruder trucks:
1. They're made in Germany, so they're safe plastic.
2. They're durable. Really, really strong. As in my kids sat on them, used them for steps, decided to see what would happen when they were sent down the steps (and onto the slate floor), etc.
3. You can replace the parts. (Active Toys has a really nice parts department.)

got most of our Bruder stuff on Ebay. The price was much better, and I figured I was doing my part for the environment by recycling a toy that another child was done playing with.

Look at that - a very similar garbage truck on Ebay for $25 plus shipping.


I agree (except for the kiddos sitting on them and dropping them down the steps.







)! We have a fleet of Bruders, and that cement mixer is one that he got for Christmas two years back. It is beautiful, very open ended and still one of his favorite toys. I say go for it, if money isn't an issue. If you are going to do any type of plastic truck, Bruder is definitely the way to go!







Oh, and no I do not work for them either.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I rarely buy plastic toys for DS, but I would absolutely get this truck for him. I actually had never heard of Bruder, but after searching on Amazon, I am pretty sure he will be getting one of them for his birthday in March.







I already have his big Christmas gift picked out (trains and track with a Plan City parking garage for his cars), but was just starting to wonder what would be good for a birthday gift as well. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## musikat (Oct 30, 2002)

I was going to suggest checking Ebay, too. I would totally honor his wishes, even if it has to be a similar less expensive truck. Think about it this way: Wooden trucks, no matter how nice, look like a toy made of wood. Plastic trucks (they just don't make many metal ones anymore) look REAL and COOL to a kid. We have Bruder trucks, too that my dad bought my sons. He (my dad) likes them because they remind him of the trucks he had as a kid -- he's 83.


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

because he is so in love with it, I would suck it up and get the truck. Can you imagine his face Christmas morning when he see's it? This will be a very special Christmas.


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pkutniewski* 
I would get it for him. One plastic toy isn't going to hurt anything really.
I found it on amazon for 50.00 w/ free shipping BTW.








http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NYT1SU

That actually not the same truck. That one is a smaller model and if the op's ds is anything like mine, he would know. The size difference in the two is noticeable irl. That is about the right price for that truck, but on the low end of the range, so a good deal for that particular model.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bugginsmom* 
That actually not the same truck. That one is a smaller model and if the op's ds is anything like mine, he would know. The size difference in the two is noticeable irl. That is about the right price for that truck, but on the low end of the range, so a good deal for that particular model.

Really? Because Amazon lists the dimensions of that truck as:

http://www.amazon.com/Bruder-Mack-Gr...570772&sr=1-13
Product Dimensions: 25.8 x 7.3 x 10.8 inches

and the OPs website lists them as:

http://www.thetoyhunt.com/br2814.html
Dimensions: 25.8"L x 7.3"W x 10.8"H

Plus the descriptions are the same for both trucks on several websites. I am a little confused because the only difference I see is that the barrel of one is blue and silver, and the barrel of the OPs is maroon. I have only seen the maroon one IRL though and was considering buying the blue/silver one for my son (who wants the maroon one!) The majority of searches for the Mack Granite truck are bringing up the blue and silver one now so I thought maybe they just changed the color. Frustrating!! I wish I could see the blue and silver one IRL


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
Really? Because Amazon lists the dimensions of that truck as:

http://www.amazon.com/Bruder-Mack-Gr...570772&sr=1-13
Product Dimensions: 25.8 x 7.3 x 10.8 inches

and the OPs website lists them as:

http://www.thetoyhunt.com/br2814.html
Dimensions: 25.8"L x 7.3"W x 10.8"H

Plus the descriptions are the same for both trucks on several websites. I am a little confused because the only difference I see is that the barrel of one is blue and silver, and the barrel of the OPs is maroon. I have only seen the maroon one IRL though and was considering buying the blue/silver one for my son (who wants the maroon one!) The majority of searches for the Mack Granite truck are bringing up the blue and silver one now so I thought maybe they just changed the color. Frustrating!! I wish I could see the blue and silver one IRL










I just came back to comment on that because I just noticed the dimensions. They used the wrong picture, unless Bruder changed it? They used to have a smaller one just like the one on Amazon, but perhaps they merged the two since the bigger one was/is so popular? I know the red one has been out for several years so maybe they changed it. Sorry!

ETA: I just checked this site, which is the U.S. main dealer for Bruder and it says in the description that it is the "new" cement mixer. They did change it!









http://www.activetoys.com/macemiwihaha.html


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

dude, that truck is awesome!!! i want one for me.... i mean for ds, lol. he just turned 2, and i bets hed love them. i know what to save up for for next christmas


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Get the truck.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
I'd get him the truck. I would much rather buy something huge, plastic, and expensive than have my little boy be disappointed on Christmas morning.

I feel the same way! I know there are a lot of different opinions when it comes to this but my old heart strings would get the best of me.

ETA: My son would love that truck too. I can see why your son is already thinking about it.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

Get him the truck. I'm tickled FOR you just thinking of his delight come Christmas morning!


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

OMG! I wish my DD was a little older, bc I'd buy her the truck! It is soooo beautiful, and looks soooo fun! Lots and lots of adventures await for it. Buy it! It'll totally be a Christmas Story moment.


----------



## Mary Contrary (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd get the truck.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
It is expensive! But, Ohmygosh.. even I want that truck. It's so pretty!

I know, I want one too!


----------



## Veronika01 (Apr 16, 2007)

It is a gorgeous truck and I'm making VERY sure my 5 yr old doesn't notice the pics while I'm checking it out. Barring any financial problems with such an expensive gift, I'd get it but it would be his only gift.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

That is a neat truck and it's great quality. I'd get it.

Once he's done playing with it, it's the kind of think you can clean up and display somewhere in the house too.

I have a couple of DS's more cherished toys sitting on shelves for display in the house. His red airplane is one of my favorites lol.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Alright alright I'll get the truck!!









Ds is WAY into detail and it's true...there's no way a wooden truck would cut it. He needs the doors to open, the barrell to rotate, the hood to lift so he can "work on the engine" etc...

I'm still going to wait a month or so just to be sure that's what he definately wants. That ebay deal is pretty sweet...except for the shipping. I might as well get the new one on amazon with free shipping.

Just today, while driving to the store, ds spotted a cement mixer 100 yds away and yelled out "look! that's just like the cement mixer santa is going to get me!!" There's no way I cannot get this truck


----------



## janey99 (Dec 15, 2008)

Bruder trucks are WONDERFUL! As others have said, they are incredibly well-made and sturdy, with tons of moving parts and details.

We are just handing down DS11's Bruder trucks to DS 16 months, and he loves them.

I found several of them a number of years ago at TJ Maxx for between 19 and 25$. It might be worth poking around on the internet to see if you can find some for less. Also, maybe ask on Freecycle in your area?

BTW, I'm also a mom to an Oliver!

Jane


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Hahaha, I'm glad you're able to get that truck for your son. I get the feeling he will get at least 5 years of use out of it and that will be totally worth it.

My DD insists that Santa is getting her a Nintendo DSi....ugh! I would much rather get her that truck!


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

From a mom who spent the past NINE years with a vehicle obsessed boy I say invest in quality. My DS would love that thing even now. I can't tell you how much of that type of 'stuff' we have and it just has to be a certain thing for my ds as well. His passion is nascar and monster trucks. I have buckets of nascars... If that is what your little guy wants and you have the $$ definately make the investment.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd get him the truck. DS will probably be getting at least one bruder truck or tractor for xmas this year. He got a dump truck & trailor from them last year and he LOVES the thign. and it truely is all but indestructable... the things he does to it and it doesnt even flinch amazes me!! I'll probably take him into our local toy store and see what he really likes sometime in the next month or so... And that truck is awesome looking, and HUGE!!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Dang now I am wanting to get ds a Bruder truck and he is not even two.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Is this one bigger than the $50 one?

http://www.amazon.com/Bruder-Mack-Gr...656396&sr=1-64


----------



## lolablitz (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd get him the truck. I'd get my DD the truck too if she wanted it. I understand where you're coming from, but kids don't and won't understand that yet. Consumerism/conglomerate toy companies/etc. are an important lesson that can and should be saved for the time when your little man can become a little advocate


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm going to get DS that truck for Xmas so there's your answer, OP!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I know you said you'll get it, but I just had to throw my voice in as the Mama of a truck obsessed boy... We have the Bruder snowplow. DS was OBSESSED with snow plows last winter and his Grandparents bought him this one. We have been very happy with it! There will definitely be more Bruder trucks in our house


----------



## Moose (Mar 3, 2006)

"You'll shoot your eye out!" This is this kids "Red Ryder BB-gun"! LOL

One of the few Christmas gifts you will remember when you are an adult. With the way this looks like it is constructed it should last forever. Like my Tonka dump truck. My kids play with mine.....from the 70's, it could use some paint but they ride it down the drive way just like I did as kid.

I would get it.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm sorry to say this but I think that truck is awesome

I've seen those trucks at the store and they seem to be high quality

Is it the cost or just the fact that it's made of plastic?

I agree that overuse of plastic and a zillion crappy toys are not good, but I see no problem with good quality plastic toys that promote imaginations, which that truck would certainly do

ETA: I see you're planning on getting the truck. Your son is going to have a lot of fun. Heck, I'd love to play with that truck!


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

Attention Bruder fans! I found Bruder trucks at TJ Maxx today for $20. I bought everything they had (which was two) then went to two other stores to look for more. I didn't find any more but the saleslady assured me that new things come in 3 times a week.
Try your TJ Maxx for Bruder!


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

We've got a few of these and they are awesome trucks- they get tons of use (and playmobil men can drive them). Glad you're getting it!


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you like that movie A Christmas Story?

I love it and your sons desire for this truck reminds me of the little boy and his Red Rider beebee gun in the movie.
You should hide it on Christmas morning until everything else is opened and he thinks he wont get it and then say, "hey, what is over there? I bet it is from Santa". That would be worth getting on film!

I love that movie.


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh I love those Bruder trucks, and my boys would have loved them, I'd never seen them till today.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ians_mommy* 
Do you like that movie A Christmas Story?

I love it and your sons desire for this truck reminds me of the little boy and his Red Rider beebee gun in the movie.
You should hide it on Christmas morning until everything else is opened and he thinks he wont get it and then say, "hey, what is over there? I bet it is from Santa". That would be worth getting on film!

I love that movie.

I would do it too.

When I was a teen an expensive wallet that I coveted forever, was the very last gift I opened (not on purpose), and I still remember the disappointment and then the thrill!


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm 38 years old and still remember the toys I wanted from Santa and never got







Nothing outrageous either, just something I'd set my little heart on.

Get the boy his truck!


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I'd get the truck for him. I wouldn't tell him it was from Santa though, and it would likely be his only gift.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

It has been my experience you are better off buying one gift they really want than several gifts that are ok.

The delight in their faces are worth it.


----------



## Dandy (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought when I opened this thread it was going to be something far worse than... a truck. And now I might even have to buy it - my son LOVES big tough vehicles, and his wooden toys just can't take the beatings


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadebug* 
If he is into it that much, it will probably be played with a lot - probably more than the lovely wooden truck you or I would pick! I have always felt that it is more fun to get one really special thing than a couple of of things that I am not as into.


----------



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

He is the perfect age for a truck like that and he will play with it for years. My son has trucks he got when he was a toddler and he still plays with them occasionally (he is 9 now.)


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

so are you going to get it?

i would get my dd that.

in fact I want that truck myself









my 7 year old has been asking for a DS for over a year now. she is probably going to get it the moment i can afford a good used one.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
so are you going to get it?

i would get my dd that.

in fact I want that truck myself









my 7 year old has been asking for a DS for over a year now. she is probably going to get it the moment i can afford a good used one.









I totally read DS as in 'Darling Son', not sure where you'll find that used


----------



## caj (Nov 7, 2009)

DH is a big Bruder fan, he owns it and it's beautiful. To be honest I don't know how durable the Bruder trucks are as the ones he owns don't get played with but the quality is great and the investment is worth it.

Besides, I wouldn't like to have small child disappointed on Christmas morning.


----------



## Lexi_029 (May 22, 2006)

I agree, that's when you suck it up and get them the gift anyway to prevent disappointment if there is any way to possibly do it!


----------



## PretzelMama (Apr 19, 2009)

I would get the truck. It looks like it's good quality, sturdy, something he will play with for a long time. I'm not keen on buying little junk plastic toys that last for all of 10 minutes, but that truck looks like a good investment.

I can think of far more obnoxious toys that a child could ask for.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd get it. It's outrageously priced, and I try to avoid plastic, but I'm willing to bend for xmas and bdays.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Haven't read all the replies - but speaking as someone who NEVER got a single thing I asked for from Santa, I don't think it will necessarily cause lasting pain if he DOESN'T get it. BUT! I personally would get it. I've made my peace with the fact that DS is his own man already, and as long as the truck can be pushed around and actually PLAYED with (doesn't just sit there and go beep), it wouldn't bother me. Also, I am just a LITTLE bit bitter about never getting that Simon.


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2004)

Can't help with the Santa and/or plastic dilemna, but for what its worth, the Bruder trucks are very well built, and handle a lot of rough play very, very well.

We now have 3, started w/ a small one when ds was around 2.5yo then "Santa" brought one larger the 2 next following years. My son is now nearing 7, and still plays with them regularly, and they are also a big hit with his little sister and other kids who come to play. Honestly, they are some of the most consistently played with toys in our house.


----------



## mtm (Dec 4, 2003)

its on amazon for under 60 right now.


----------



## bluebunny (Jul 14, 2006)

Found a Bruder truck at Marshalls/Home Goods today for $29.99.









It wasn't a cement mixer but a Bruder nonetheless. They do hold up!


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
Found a Bruder truck at Marshalls/Home Goods today for $29.99.









It wasn't a cement mixer but a Bruder nonetheless. They do hold up!

Yes! I bumped this to say that I found them at TJ Maxx for $19.99 but I think it got missed! There are some good deals on Bruder right now!


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
We have a TON of Bruder trucks and I LOVE them.

Yes, they're plastic. But they are VERY realistic. They are among the favorite toys for all the kids who come to our house. Our ds is a detail guy. Details MATTER. (Seriously, whether the garbage truck lifts the garbage on the side or the back was a HUGE deal to him!) Wood trucks just weren't realistic enough for him. The Bruder trucks are.

Other reasons I love the Bruder trucks:
1. They're made in Germany, so they're safe plastic.
2. They're durable. Really, really strong. As in my kids sat on them, used them for steps, decided to see what would happen when they were sent down the steps (and onto the slate floor), etc.
3. You can replace the parts. (Active Toys has a really nice parts department.)

I got most of our Bruder stuff on Ebay. The price was much better, and I figured I was doing my part for the environment by recycling a toy that another child was done playing with.

Look at that - a very similar garbage truck on Ebay for $25 plus shipping.











We love Bruder trucks too. We have 3. We've had them since ds was about 2, and he still plays with them several times a week (ds is now 4.5). They are the perfect scale for Playmobil figures. They are a bit pricey, but they would make a perfect Christmas present, imho.


----------



## ~Leonor~ (Oct 5, 2009)

I would suck it up and get it if he's been interested in it for a longer period of time ( not just 2 days). I think that truck looks nice actually.


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

If it would be me I might get it for a lower price, otherwise not and look for something very similar (maybe smaller, cheaper but still good quality).

My one ds saw a remote control yellow construction work digger and a pack of two yellow construction machines. Both toys were a bit pricy and I am not so much into the remote controlls (the two we got were broken in no time, too, and a lot of battery use, even for rechargeable batteries). But then I found, high on the shelf another (also yellow  construction toy by matchbox that can be assembled into (so called) 20 different trucks/machines/cranes (Well, if it would be 4 it would already be great), of which a digger and a crane, and it looks pretty sturdy, and best of all: it was only 30USD and I even got it with a good discount for only 20USD because it was the last one. And I KNOW how my DS2 will just LOVE it (and it does have a movement/spound function, optional  and will not think about those other toys anymore because this one is similar and exciting enough)!

My other ds is much into cartoons and also loves transformer toys he's seen on TV or with other kids, and even though I disliked those for a long time, I now found one that I just know my ds2 will love, and I tried to see the aesthetics in it, and I found one that I could live with too (even it has a chain weapon but the kind my ds always wanted for his playmobil figurines).

So yes, I try to go for what they like but I may bring some variation in it and he result is a toy compromise we're all happy with.

When we shop I sometimes give my veto for toys I really can't have for one or other reason. It doesn't mean they will be toy-starved. I always look out for things I think they will love, but the toys should be able to live up to certain standards.


----------



## CupcakeMagee (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

That is a gorgeous cement mixer!
I was thinking the same thing... And I'm not exactly a cement mixer kinda girl.







I'd probably try to make peace with myself about the truck not living up to my ideals and I'd get the little guy the cement mixer because it's Christmas and I'm all about Christmas wishes. (Of course, I'd also compliment him on his good taste.







)


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daytripper75* 
Yes! I bumped this to say that I found them at TJ Maxx for $19.99 but I think it got missed! There are some good deals on Bruder right now!

ditto! lol!
ds is going to be the joyful recipiant of this cool craneand this flatbed truck/bulldozer combo. $20 for the crane & $29 for the truck w/ bulldozer!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

So...original poster...are you gonna get it for him?


----------

